# Previsões segundo os Modelos - Março 2007



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Mar 2007 às 10:32)

Venha As Storms!!!

Que seja um mês em grande!! Para todos!!


----------



## Seringador (1 Mar 2007 às 11:09)

Bem o ensemble está uma delícia depoiis da Lua cheia....  
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT2_Porto_ens.png

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html
diferem ligeiramente.

mas a precipitação vai ser muito significativa a partir de Domingo, sobretudo de 04 a 09 e em especial nas regiões do NW 
Pelo menos o ECM e GFS vão na onda estando a mostrar isso.
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/insp...recipitation!pop!od!enfo!efi_tpi!2007030100!/


----------



## dj_alex (1 Mar 2007 às 11:14)

Seringador disse:


> Bem o ensemble está uma delícia depoiis da Lua cheia....
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT2_Porto_ens.png
> 
> ...



Que diferença em termos de precipitação para Lisboa e para o Porto...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Mar 2007 às 11:19)

Seringador disse:


> Bem o ensemble está uma delícia depoiis da Lua cheia....
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT2_Porto_ens.png
> 
> ...



E aqui para os Açores, mantem-se a possibilidade de Neve acima dos 800 metros para o Pico? E em São Miguel? Alguma probabilidade de neve nas cotas mais altas??


----------



## Seringador (1 Mar 2007 às 11:55)

dj_alex disse:


> Que diferença em termos de precipitação para Lisboa e para o Porto...



Pois é, como refiro na previsão para que efectuei para esta semana vai-se notar as diferenças latitudinais do território no que respeita à instabilidade atmosférica.
Por outro lado vai ser bom para se ver o eclipse, pelo menos também para o N


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Mar 2007 às 13:29)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> E aqui para os Açores, mantem-se a possibilidade de Neve acima dos 800 metros para o Pico? E em São Miguel? Alguma probabilidade de neve nas cotas mais altas??



O maior problema é a falta de precipitação, neste última run das 06h, retiraram-na toda , mas a ISO 0 contínua por aí, apesar de ter sido retirado também algum frio.









Seringador disse:


> Pois é, como refiro na previsão para que efectuei para esta semana vai-se notar as diferenças latitudinais do território no que respeita à instabilidade atmosférica.
> Por outro lado vai ser bom para se ver o eclipse, pelo menos também para o N



Latitudinais e diria mesmo até longitudinais, porque o interior transmontano também irá ter boas doferenças comparado com a vossa região litoral.
Vocês têm tudo , tem tudo e não deixam nada!


----------



## Seringador (1 Mar 2007 às 13:31)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Latitudinais e diria mesmo até longitudinais, porque o interior transmontano também irá ter boas doferenças comparado com a vossa região litoral.
> Vocês têm tudo , tem tudo e não deixam nada!



Pois mas parece que este últimos anos vocês têm tido mais sorte, para aqui é mais chuvinha e vento mas neve só para o próximo Inverno à cota 0º


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Mar 2007 às 13:33)

kimcarvalho disse:


> O maior problema é a falta de precipitação, neste última run das 06h, retiraram-na toda , mas a ISO 0 contínua por aí, apesar de ter sido retirado também algum frio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoje por aqui está mais nublado que ontem. Aliás choveu em algumas zonas da ilha. É ter esperança até ao fim


----------



## Seringador (1 Mar 2007 às 13:36)

Contudo apesar de apostar mais para o dia 7 a 9, i.e. mais extremo a depressão de domingo ainda poderá exceder as expectativas para o NW 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack2a.gif


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Mar 2007 às 13:53)

Seringador disse:


> Contudo apesar de apostar mais para o dia 7 a 9, i.e. mais extremo a depressão de domingo ainda poderá exceder as expectativas para o NW
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack2a.gif



Então mas tu hoje não vais almoçar!  

E já reparas-te bem para o segundo quadro do GFS?    

Este é apenas um dos exemplos!


----------



## jPdF (1 Mar 2007 às 14:32)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Então mas tu hoje não vais almoçar!
> 
> E já reparas-te bem para o segundo quadro do GFS?
> 
> Este é apenas um dos exemplos!



Não me parece...
Já estou a ver o filme...primeiro retiram a precipitação, depois daqui a uns 8 dias retiram o frio, e teremos um fim de semana de 17 de Março ameno, soalheiro e primaveril!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Mar 2007 às 17:16)

Boas tardes...

A temperatura irá aumentar ate dia 4, sendo de temperaturas a rondar os 16 a 22 graus de maxima em todo o pais e a minima a rondar os 8 a 14 graus de media em todo o pais tambem... Claro flando nas zonas montanhosas tais como a Serra da Estrela a media rondar a minima de 0 a 1Cº...

Depoix do dia 5 teremos uma baixa acentuada da temperatura onde teremos minimas de -1 a -2 nas zonas montanhosas e interiores do pais e uma max a rondar no sul os 16Cº e no norte a rondar os 12Cº...


A nivel maritimo...

Teremos uma subida relativa da agua do mar dos 16C constantes a possivelmente 18 a 19Cº o que podera acelarar com esta pequena vaga de frio o processo sub-tropico que nos podera atingir  nos proximos dias...  

Vamos aguardar!!


----------



## Seringador (2 Mar 2007 às 13:39)

Boas,

Gosto cada vez mais dos ensembles que mostram isto
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT2_Porto_ens.png

 e depois vemos cartas nos modelos que são assim
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700
 e depois como é que será na realidade... 

Existe potencial para cotas médias a seguir à Lua cheia e para quarto minguante..


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Mar 2007 às 20:25)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Gosto cada vez mais dos ensembles que mostram isto
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
> ...



Com um pouco de sorte (coisa que raramente temos ) até pode que a cotas baixas...  É desta pessoal!!!


----------



## Brigantia (4 Mar 2007 às 12:47)

Só para animar... 






Era bom não era? Mas como vocês dizem daqui a dois ao três dias retiram o frio e depois retiram a precipitação, e se calhar até acabamos com um grande dia de primavera...!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Mar 2007 às 11:56)

Bons dias malta...

Parece que vamos ter animaçao para os proximos dias...

Parece que esta 'frontalidade' a partir de amanha nos vai dar que falar em termos de Trovoadas e Aguaceiros moderados para todo o pais com a famosa trajectoria NW-SE!! Bom para situaçoes de risco ou extremas...

Parece que a partir das 18h a 20h de hoje vamos estar atentos a possiveis celulas que se formem ou que venham formadas!!

Vamos aguardar!!

Enquanto a temperatura parece que ira aumentar a partir de Quinta- feira...alimentando possiveis tempestades locais de primavera!!
  


Estas sao as minhas previsoes ate amanha!!


----------



## Seringador (5 Mar 2007 às 12:54)

Boas,

Reparem na tendência para AO ficar negativa novamente após um interludio de bonança 
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Mar 2007 às 16:21)

Boas tardes malta!!

Parece que vai começar o ataque das celulas...

Muitas manchinhas a caminho com chuva forte...

Estou confiante... 

VRSA--20.2Cº


----------



## Seringador (5 Mar 2007 às 16:28)

ALERTA, Alerta, (já pareço o Tornado  sem ofensa companheiro de tópico) 

Elevado Risco de Inundações Locais para amanhã entre as 09:00 e as 15:00h para a Região do Minho e Douro Litoral, sobretudo em áreas densamente impermeabilizadas!
          

Um sistema complexo com muita advecção e oclusão (sobretudo esta última que vai gerar grande instabilidade na linha de costa a N do Mondego  
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/bracka.gif
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack1a.gif

Finalmente os modelos deram com o galho e já estão a par da minha previsão semanal

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=120&code=0&mode=2


----------



## Mago (5 Mar 2007 às 16:56)

Realmente já desde ontem que se aproxima da peninsula Ibérica duas células que poderão trazer muita precipitação.
No entanto na Primavera e Outono é quando é mais dificil fazer uma previsão esta transição de estações é muito instável.


----------



## Mago (5 Mar 2007 às 17:08)

Já repararam no calor que aí vem?


----------



## mocha (5 Mar 2007 às 17:12)

ainda mais? eu hoje tive 19ºC de max


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Mar 2007 às 17:24)

Na boa seringador!!!

Sabes bem como eu sou...ou como considero!!    

--PERITO EM DEPRESSOES NERVOSAS DA ATMOSFERA!!EHEHEHEH!!  

Mas é isso mesmo, e tambem nao nao deixo de parte ao acontecer um pouco por todo o pais o perigo de inundaçoes...e tambem um caso isolado de perigo extremo tal como um pequeno funil ou tornado nas zonas interiores ou entao uma no litoral uma boa tromba de agua!!!

Estas camadas de temperaturas vao dar que falar...

Camaras a postos meteoloucos como eu!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Mar 2007 às 17:28)

HOJE É DIA DE FESTA AMIGOS SABEM PORK???


SOU UM NIMBOSTRATUS...         


TOU A FICAR GRANDE!!!


----------



## Seringador (5 Mar 2007 às 18:03)

Mago disse:


> Já repararam no calor que aí vem?



Espero bem que sim mas será breve uns 3/4 dias no máximo (gostava que fosse mais tempo, para que as novidades hortícolas cresçam e os solos aliviem), pq depois o poderá anticiclone retroceder para Norte e já sabem o que pode vir a seguir  , e os ensembles já devem de dar essa indicação nesta saída 
Já fui para a Praia em Março aqui no norte são temperaturas acima da média mas que são normais de ocorrer nesta altura do ano.


----------



## Seringador (5 Mar 2007 às 18:15)

Seringador disse:


> ALERTA, Alerta, (já pareço o Tornado  sem ofensa companheiro de tópico)
> 
> Elevado Risco de Inundações Locais para amanhã entre as 09:00 e as 15:00h para a Região do Minho e Douro Litoral, sobretudo em áreas densamente impermeabilizadas!
> 
> ...



O que se irá passar eventualmente amanhã será em poucas palavras mais ou menos isto:
Advecção orográfica podrá causar precipitações extremas que de início serão fracas, por isso é que nestas situações existe um mecanismo seed-feed e neste caso o *Seed* (semente) será o ar da frente quente que vai para camadas mais altas da atmosfera e a chuva/neve que cai posteriormente, para camadas mais baixas acumula-se a 700 ous a 850mb e que muitas vezes nem chega a cair ou é miudinha no solo (estas baixas camadas estão cheias de humidade).
Contudo à medida que a frente progride e o fluxo de SWNE e começa a levantar (, devido à orografia da entrada de costa, o ar vai arrefecendo de baixo para cima e vai fazer com que exista um Feed, i.e. o ar tornando-se mais frio e juntamente com acumulação de humidade nas camadas mais baixas, produzirá um efeito de queda posterior de chuva forte à medida que entra em Terra devido à acumulção de humidade já referida e grande gotícolas começarão a cair 

não sei se me fiz entender


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2007 às 19:06)

Bem isto teve e está animado por aqui amanha o pessoal do norte e depois centro que se prepare  para os do sul mais de madrugada e manha de quarta mas mais fraco já  no fds está bom para passear pela praia    mas como o seringador disse de pouca dura


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Mar 2007 às 22:52)

Seringador disse:


> O que se irá passar eventualmente amanhã será em poucas palavras mais ou menos isto:
> Advecção orográfica podrá causar precipitações extremas que de início serão fracas, por isso é que nestas situações existe um mecanismo seed-feed e neste caso o *Seed* (semente) será o ar da frente quente que vai para camadas mais altas da atmosfera e a chuva/neve que cai posteriormente, para camadas mais baixas acumula-se a 700 ous a 850mb e que muitas vezes nem chega a cair ou é miudinha no solo (estas baixas camadas estão cheias de humidade).
> Contudo à medida que a frente progride e o fluxo de SWNE e começa a levantar (, devido à orografia da entrada de costa, o ar vai arrefecendo de baixo para cima e vai fazer com que exista um Feed, i.e. o ar tornando-se mais frio e juntamente com acumulação de humidade nas camadas mais baixas, produzirá um efeito de queda posterior de chuva forte à medida que entra em Terra devido à acumulção de humidade já referida e grande gotícolas começarão a cair
> 
> não sei se me fiz entender



Que bela explicação Seringador , até eu um completo ignorante no assunto entendi!


----------



## Fil (6 Mar 2007 às 04:11)

Seringador disse:


> Espero bem que sim mas será breve uns 3/4 dias no máximo (gostava que fosse mais tempo, para que as novidades hortícolas cresçam e os solos aliviem), pq depois o poderá anticiclone retroceder para Norte e já sabem o que pode vir a seguir  , e os ensembles já devem de dar essa indicação nesta saída
> Já fui para a Praia em Março aqui no norte são temperaturas acima da média mas que são normais de ocorrer nesta altura do ano.



Foste á praia no inicio ou no fim do mês? Dúvido que tenhas ido no inicio, e muito menos entrado na água!


----------



## Seringador (6 Mar 2007 às 09:51)

Fil disse:


> Foste á praia no inicio ou no fim do mês? Dúvido que tenhas ido no inicio, e muito menos entrado na água!



por acaso não, foi antes do dia 21, pq foi um dia em que eu e os meus amigos da altura dissemos que foi a primeira vez que fomos para a praia no Inverno do calendários Juliano e tomamos banho claro 
Mas compreendo que duvides, pq eu também tenhoa as minhas dúvidas relativamente a muita coisa 

mas afinal qual o comentário à previsão segundo os modelos Fil?


----------



## mesq (6 Mar 2007 às 13:59)

Lembro-me que há dez anos (no "ano quente" de 1997), houve temperaturas superiores a 25ºC logo na primeira semana de Março.


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2007 às 19:43)

Bem reparem nesta saída do GFS a parte final do segundo painel  Sábado, Domingo e Segunda são dias quentinhos com temperaturas na ordem dos 20ºC em grande parte do paismas com um AA destes  em cima não deixa grande margem de manobra é aguardar


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2007 às 19:47)

hepá não registi...


----------



## rozzo (7 Mar 2007 às 11:04)

oh, ha 1 mes quase que o GFS anda a dar previsoes de entrada fria desse tipo para 2 semanas depois :P e nunca se verifica..


----------



## Seringador (7 Mar 2007 às 13:19)

rozzo disse:


> oh, ha 1 mes quase que o GFS anda a dar previsoes de entrada fria desse tipo para 2 semanas depois :P e nunca se verifica..



Pois, são boas de se ver e cheirar pq vão-se embora.... 
Mas continuo a prever um Março e Abril ameno para a época o calor fora de época só para a última de Abril e 1ª de Maio, pq até lá não espero nada fora do normal que possa ocorrer nesta época do ano


----------



## kimcarvalho (7 Mar 2007 às 13:31)

A depressão passou tão depressa que nem na RUN das 06h previam tal velocidade!


----------



## dj_alex (7 Mar 2007 às 14:17)

Seringador disse:


> Pois, são boas de se ver e cheirar pq vão-se embora....
> Mas continuo a prever um Março e Abril ameno para a época o calor fora de época só para a última de Abril e 1ª de Maio, pq até lá não espero nada fora do normal que possa ocorrer nesta época do ano



O que significa que eventos mais frios , também não estas a pensar que eles ocorram???


----------



## ACalado (7 Mar 2007 às 16:10)

miguel disse:


> hepá não registi...



isso já e natural mas nunca acontece na realidade enfim vais ver que em agosto  quando estiveres a tomar umas banhocas na praia, chegas a casa ligas a net ves os modelos e apareçem la essas entradas no 2 painel    
pareçe que a primavera virá em força pois as temperaturas vao aquecer  
que venha pois o inverno de certeza que nao nos trará mais nada  fica po ano


----------



## Seringador (7 Mar 2007 às 18:04)

dj_alex disse:


> O que significa que eventos mais frios , também não estas a pensar que eles ocorram???



Quem sabe :assobio:


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2007 às 19:30)

A Meteorologia é cada vez mais composta por surpresas surpresas e surpresas...

Os modelos só sabem fantasiar tanto para o mal como para o bem


----------



## Seringador (9 Mar 2007 às 18:16)

Boas,

Venha daí o primeiro churrasco ao ar livre este FDS e depois
venham daí as trovoadas mais para a frente


----------



## tozequio (10 Mar 2007 às 14:56)




----------



## ACalado (10 Mar 2007 às 17:18)

tozequio disse:


>



deixa-me adivinhar isso esta no 2painel     é o que eu digo havemos de estar na praia com 40ºc e os modelos ainda adem de estar a criar nortadas dessas  enfim este inverno deu para ver que os modelos valem 0 zero mesmo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Mar 2007 às 21:54)

Completamente de acordo! Os modelos só servem para alimentar ilusões! Pelo menos desde que sou membro deste forum não me deram uma única previsão certa... Acabando por dar sempre  previsão errada! Mas erros grosseiros! Bem hajam todos!


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2007 às 12:04)

Para mim os modelos ainda não são assim tão maus quanto isso!!se repararem mostra actividade convectiva principalmente a partir de quinta feira durante a tarde e noite sexta e sábado podem ser dias magníficos para os amantes de trovoadas como eu por ex.   e o melhor é que nessa altura vou estar pelo Alentejo  quanto a outra semana ainda falta muitíssimo mas atenção que a entrada fria continua a ser mostrada o AA dos açores parece querer subir e formar-se uma depressão no mediterrâneo    ainda pode dar muito que falar ou então não


----------



## ACalado (11 Mar 2007 às 15:53)

miguel disse:


> Para mim os modelos ainda não são assim tão maus quanto isso!!se repararem mostra actividade convectiva principalmente a partir de quinta feira durante a tarde e noite sexta e sábado podem ser dias magníficos para os amantes de trovoadas como eu por ex.   e o melhor é que nessa altura vou estar pelo Alentejo  quanto a outra semana ainda falta muitíssimo mas atenção que a entrada fria continua a ser mostrada o AA dos açores parece querer subir e formar-se uma depressão no mediterrâneo    ainda pode dar muito que falar ou então não



quando faltarem uns 2 ou 3 dias de certeza que vai desaparecer, já a um mes que anda a por entradas no segundo painel e quantas aconteceram   
como tu dizes agora so nos resta as trovoadas


----------



## Minho (11 Mar 2007 às 16:18)

Eu detesto tanto o calor que já é um alívio ver a temp. 850hPa a descer progressivamente....


----------



## Rog (11 Mar 2007 às 20:11)

Minho disse:


> Eu detesto tanto o calor que já é um alívio ver a temp. 850hPa a descer progressivamente....



Realmente, e esse é um mal que tem chegado a todos, calor...

Por aqui as previsões são optimistas, pelo menos para quem gosta de chuva...  Já a partir de amanhã para a Madeira aguaceiros fracos e na terça e quarta possibilidade de trovoadas vento com rajadas até 90km/h e descida da temperatura. Pelo Norte da Ilha as temp. devem oscilar entre os 10 e os 16ºC...


----------



## Fil (11 Mar 2007 às 21:16)

Para daqui a 8 dias o GFS na sua saida das 12h coloca uma situação muito boa para neve a cotas médias, frio e precipitação abundante. Estou ansioso pela saida das 18h a ver se essa situação se confirma ou se pelo contrário é trocada por uma mega entrada de calor histórico  :assobio:


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2007 às 21:21)

Fil disse:


> Para daqui a 8 dias o GFS na sua saida das 12h coloca uma situação muito boa para neve a cotas médias, frio e precipitação abundante. Estou ansioso pela saida das 18h a ver se essa situação se confirma ou se pelo contrário é trocada por uma mega entrada de calor histórico  :assobio:



Temos tido muito calor o tempo tem de mudar pelo menos é assim que costuma ser sempre que temos muito calor nesta altura mais tarde ou mais cedo acaba por aparecer uma trovoadazeca vamos ter uma semana quente por isso para a semana vai haver algo interessante é praticamente garantido e inevitável


----------



## Brigantia (11 Mar 2007 às 22:36)

Fil disse:


> Para daqui a 8 dias o GFS na sua saida das 12h coloca uma situação muito boa para neve a cotas médias, frio e precipitação abundante. Estou ansioso pela saida das 18h a ver se essa situação se confirma ou se pelo contrário é trocada por uma mega entrada de calor histórico  :assobio:




   Parece que a tendência é boa. Vamos aguardar...Mas estamos a chegar ao ponto de ver para querer!


----------



## Seringador (12 Mar 2007 às 10:55)

Não se esqueçam que Março ainda tem muito para dar e depois deste bom FDS, que ocorrem com muita frequência no mês de Março, iremos ter grande probabilidade de uma Mudança de Padrão para a Lua Nova 

Os modelos estão fantásticos, pelo menos o GFS já que o ECM mostra esta Nortada mas mais a NE

A 156h já mostram um retrocesso do Ant. para W e que poderá promover uma incursão de NW  
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfs/europe/panel2/plt27.gif

tenho mais confiança nesta pq os ensembles já andavam a kostrar isto e os modelos não... e agora temos isto      

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png

Faz-me lembrra a de fim de Setembro do Ano Passado que até mencionei se fosse Janeiro...(pq vai ser convectiva )

Pena que o ECM esteja a colocar esta incursão mais para NE...


----------



## rozzo (12 Mar 2007 às 11:30)

realmente.. parece bonito.. claro que ate la falta que realmente ACONTEÇA, o que ainda temos que duvidar.. :P
mas realmente como diz o seringador, se uma situação sinoptica destas acontecesse la para Jan/Fev, em Inverno "profundo".. daria mt que falar


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Mar 2007 às 12:07)

Pois é tudo mto bonito... Já vi mtos assim e... Eles tiram já isso...


----------



## Seringador (12 Mar 2007 às 12:24)

Uma coisa é certa o potencial existe, agora poderá ser mais para leste, pq o GFS tende a colocar  nas suas Run's mais a Oeste, pq o frio vem aí de N ou NW, agora falta saber se vem com precipitação ou não, pq existe grande probabilidade de passar a poucas centenas de kilómetros de nós (QUE É O MAIS PROVAVEL)...  MAS...
Agora que existem condições favoiráveis par que os fluxos de ventos desses quadrantes  serão muito desagradáveis, sobretudo na parte N e NE do território.


----------



## Seringador (12 Mar 2007 às 12:55)

Boas,

Com esta actualização das fax aumenta a hipótese de existir uma Incursão de NW com o Link da Alta pressão na Horizontal com um possível aumento da mesma na Gronelândia , existe boa concordância nos ensembles , assim como outros modelos a mostram, agora se estivermos a ver para o n/ cantinho digamos que temos neste ponto 50/50 hipóteses de sermos afectados, podendo diminuir um pouco ou aumentar...  
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack3a.gif
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack4a.gif

Achava por bem já não dizer que venha o calor pq uma primavera sem uma entrada N ou NW não é Primavera


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Mar 2007 às 00:22)

Fil disse:


> Para daqui a 8 dias o GFS na sua saida das 12h coloca uma situação muito boa para neve a cotas médias, frio e precipitação abundante. Estou ansioso pela saida das 18h a ver se essa situação se confirma ou se pelo contrário é trocada por uma mega entrada de calor histórico  :assobio:



Fil não sei se já vista a RUN das 18h   
Eu nem comento, nem coloco aqui imagem nenhuma... pode dar azarrrrrr


----------



## ACalado (13 Mar 2007 às 11:34)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Fil não sei se já vista a RUN das 18h
> Eu nem comento, nem coloco aqui imagem nenhuma... pode dar azarrrrrr



voces ainda acreditam no impossivel  entao vejam a run das 6h foi-se tudo como era de esperar


----------



## dj_alex (13 Mar 2007 às 13:43)

spiritmind disse:


> voces ainda acreditam no impossivel  entao vejam a run das 6h foi-se tudo como era de esperar



Também não gostei muito da run das 6h...mas como nas outras runs os membros estavam todos na mesma onda, vamos ver o que a das 12h diz


----------



## ACalado (13 Mar 2007 às 18:48)

dj_alex disse:


> Também não gostei muito da run das 6h...mas como nas outras runs os membros estavam todos na mesma onda, vamos ver o que a das 12h diz



diz-nos que o frio afinal ja nao vem como era de esperar


----------



## dj_alex (13 Mar 2007 às 18:59)

spiritmind disse:


> diz-nos que o frio afinal ja nao vem como era de esperar



pelo menos os ensambles voltaram todos para baixo....


----------



## Minho (13 Mar 2007 às 20:18)

Frio parece que vem, mas mais uma vez o AA está aí para estragar qualquer tentativa de precipitação sobre Portugal.... enfim... a mesma novela do Inverno de 2006/2007...


----------



## ACalado (13 Mar 2007 às 20:52)

Minho disse:


> Frio parece que vem, mas mais uma vez o AA está aí para estragar qualquer tentativa de precipitação sobre Portugal.... enfim... a mesma novela do Inverno de 2006/2007...



pois a historia repete-se mais uma vez  se nao nevou como deve ser em pleno inverno tb nao era as portas das primavera que tal fosse acontecer, so nos resta esperar que o proximo seja melhor


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Mar 2007 às 11:07)

Bons dias...

Epah... á 3 dias que ando a notar uma coisa muito esquisita ao largo da Madeira... 

Nos mapas de vento na zona (ainda nao existia mancha nublosa) andavam em rotatividade, e pois é se repararem na imagem de satelite e tambem na carta de SWELL e Ventos vao verificar que se esta a formar uma depressao parecida com um mesociclone ou furacao se assim quiserem chamar...

Aqui na minha zona da para notar a curvatura das nunvens...e parece que temos o primeiro da temporada destes lados...

Devido ao Levante fortissimo que estamos a ter no Algarve o 'meso' ou depressao k ainda nao se pode chamar tropical esta á toa a 3 dias na mesma zona e devido ao vento de leste tem tendencia para se afastar mas quando entrar o SW podera dar meia curva para tras....

E uma formaçao muito parecida ao VINCE!!! Vejam os relatorios do Vince!!!


----------



## Angelstorm (14 Mar 2007 às 11:18)

Ainda não há energia suficiente para se desenvolver este tipo de eventos... 
Mas no entanto o Vince também não tinha condições para se desenvolver.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Mar 2007 às 11:27)

Os mesociclones precisao de um tipo de energia diferente para se desenvolver, ao contrario dos furacoes que pelo menos a agua tem de estar a 26,5Cº a uma profundidade de pelo menos 40m!!

Os mesociclones precisao apenas de aguas a 18Cº...


Mas tambem teremos uma situaçao apontada pelo mapa de SWELL e Ventos  a este dos Açores que podera tambem dar que falar...

Em principio esta depressao ira para Sul, mas a dos Açores (ainda nao formada) podera vir para Portugal!! É uma questao de tempo!!

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/maritima/maritima_cartas.html


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Mar 2007 às 15:28)

Boas tardes

Depressao Sub-Tropical

Direcção: Para SW

Ventos Medios: entre os 22knots a 24knots

Trovoada: Muito activo http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rsfloc.html

Posiçao: Sueste da Madeira

Temp_agua: 18Cº

Pressao no centro: 1011

Olho: Bastante Visivel

A ganhar força neste momento!!

VRSA

Temp_actual: 20.2Cº


----------



## dj_alex (14 Mar 2007 às 15:39)

]ToRnAdO[;31804 disse:
			
		

> Boas tardes
> 
> Depressao Sub-Tropical
> 
> ...



No caso de ser, será extratropical não????


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Mar 2007 às 15:43)

dj_alex disse:


> No caso de ser, será extratropical não????



Como kiseres...     


so sei que mais um para a minha bases de dados... 

Mas continuo com a depressao Sub-tropica, ou depressao Meso-ciclonica!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Mar 2007 às 16:03)

Acho que sería se houvesse temperatura muito mais elevada nas águas. Não acompanhei nunca a meteorologia e o comportamento destes fenómenos na Madeira. Por isso não sei se este tipo de coisas não é comum . 
Se não for, é realmente um indício de algumas mudanças que se vão dando de forma insípida!  

Tornado estou triste contigo...  

Não escreveste o já tão famoso ALERTA ALERTA!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Mar 2007 às 16:11)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Acho que sería se houvesse temperatura muito mais elevada nas águas. Não acompanhei nunca a meteorologia e o comportamento destes fenómenos na Madeira. Por isso não sei se este tipo de coisas não é comum .
> Se não for, é realmente um indício de algumas mudanças que se vão dando de forma insípida!
> 
> Tornado estou triste contigo...
> ...



   

Não é questao disso...ehehehehe!! so se ele ganhar força e de uma curva de 360º!!!

Ai vez o meu Alerta!!

É uma situaçao fora de normal!! mas acontece...tal como o Vince aconteceu!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Mar 2007 às 16:21)

Outras previsoes...mas sem alertas  

Possiblidade de Trovoadas Centro e Sul para a Tarde!!!


----------



## Rog (14 Mar 2007 às 16:40)

A trovoada não foi assim tão activa qto isso... ontem e hoje não chega a 10 as trovoadas... (isto no local onde vivo) mas no geral foram mto exparças
Isto é uma depressão normal típica de inverno, sem mais... A pressão mínima no centro baixou a 1010hpa... a imagem de satélite até foi bastante interessante, mas continua a ser uma depressão... o mesmo não seria se as águas do mar estivessem com mais temp. aí sim já começava a ser questionada uma situação de tempestade tropical...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Mar 2007 às 16:58)

Rogpacheco disse:


> A trovoada não foi assim tão activa qto isso... ontem e hoje não chega a 10 as trovoadas... (isto no local onde vivo) mas no geral foram mto exparças
> Isto é uma depressão normal típica de inverno, sem mais... A pressão mínima no centro baixou a 1010hpa... a imagem de satélite até foi bastante interessante, mas continua a ser uma depressão... o mesmo não seria se as águas do mar estivessem com mais temp. aí sim já começava a ser questionada uma situação de tempestade tropical...



Tipica, tipica...nao se pode considerar!! devido ao sistema rotativo!! depressao sub-tropical é melhor falado!! tambem reparei na baixa de pressao no olho, o que estava previsto!!

As depressoes parecidas a furacoes ou depressoes tropicais em aguas relativamente frias sao chamadas quando passao os 121km/h de MESOCICLONES!! Mas como esta tempestade esta no sub-tropico podera tambem ser chamada de depressao sub-tropical!!


----------



## Vince (14 Mar 2007 às 18:44)

Essa depressão tem sido muito interessante, mas não na Madeira.
Nas Canárias é que tem havido festa. Muitas células, trovoadas e granizo.



 



Una fuerte tormenta se desata sobre Las Palmas de Gran Canaria
http://www.canarias7.es/articulo.cfm?Id=49463


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Mar 2007 às 22:29)

*Massa de ar Polar *para a proxima semana! By meteogalicia: 

A influencia anticiclónica vaise a debilitar un pouco, e unha masa de aire polar entrará a partires do luns a noite, o que levará a un tempo frío con escasas precipitacións na primeira metade da semana, xa a partir da segunda metade o anticiclón volverá a impoñerse. As temperaturas baixarán moderadamente.
Broma???


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2007 às 22:42)

O GFS não falhou assim tanto desta vez já mostrava esta entrada fria à muito tempo   para mim já não vai fugir uma semana de temperaturas relativamente baixas lá tem o pessoal todo de ir buscar os casacos de peles ao fundo do baú É pena ser seca mas pronto já é melhor do que nada continuo a contar ver alguma actividade convectiva na sexta e no sábado


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Mar 2007 às 22:50)

*Massa de ar Polar *para a proxima semana! By meteogalicia: 

A influencia anticiclónica vaise a debilitar un pouco, e unha masa de aire polar entrará a partires do luns a noite, o que levará a un tempo frío con escasas precipitacións na primeira metade da semana, xa a partir da segunda metade o anticiclón volverá a impoñerse. As temperaturas baixarán moderadamente.
Broma???






Era tao bom ver Chaves assim outra vez! Se nevar vou lá!!!


----------



## ACalado (14 Mar 2007 às 22:56)

Flaviense21 disse:


> *Massa de ar Polar *para a proxima semana! By meteogalicia:
> 
> A influencia anticiclónica vaise a debilitar un pouco, e unha masa de aire polar entrará a partires do luns a noite, o que levará a un tempo frío con escasas precipitacións na primeira metade da semana, xa a partir da segunda metade o anticiclón volverá a impoñerse. As temperaturas baixarán moderadamente.
> Broma???
> ...



pois era muito bom mas penso que nao vais ter sorte pois se a entrada se concretizar será seca mais uma vez para variar. ja estamos habituados a quando ha frio nao ha precipitaçao e vice versa


----------



## Iceberg (14 Mar 2007 às 23:16)

Desta vez, julgo que nem os espanhóis se safam, a entrada fria será seca para toda a Península, agora que vai ser uma mudança brutal de temperaturas, ai isso vai, e muita gente vai apanhar resfriados ...


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2007 às 23:24)

A malta vai ficar toda escandalizada   ainda a semana passada andavamos de manga curta e agora é isto ai ai este tempo maluco


----------



## Dan (14 Mar 2007 às 23:32)

Se o vento não estragar tudo, talvez dê para registar umas mínimas inferiores a zero. Algo que ainda não aconteceu este mês.


----------



## Fil (15 Mar 2007 às 00:02)

O GFS esteve dois dias a indicar uma forte entrada polar acompanhada de precipitação, mas como tem sido habitual neste inverno ou retira o frio ou retira a precipitação. Primeiro retirou a precipitação com o anticiclone dos açores a cair literalmente em cima de nós, e agora nesta saida das 18z tira o frio praticamente todo, e o pouco que vier fica restringido só ao norte! Passamos de ter uns dias própios de inverno para termos uns dias normais de primavera...

Isto é o máximo de frio que recebemos:





Espero que as próximas saidas melhorem porque a das 12z chegava a meter a -5 no norte...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Mar 2007 às 10:23)

Boas dias!!

Parece que a depressao (como se esperava) fez PUF!! desapareceu 

Na boa!! ehehehe!!

Mas aquela situaçao que apontava ontem para Oeste dos Açores esta-se a formar a todo o vapor!! http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/r...Sat=msg1&selCanal=ir&selArea=atlan&pesquisa=0

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/maritima/maritima_cartas.html

É de acompanhar!! Parece que este é que nos vai dar festa!! a nós continentais e a eles Açorianos!!  

Agora é aguardar pelo desenvolvimento da coisa!!

VRSA

Tempo algo nublado e 17Cº


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Mar 2007 às 17:04)

DIA 19 (LUNES) By: inm.es

EN EL CANTABRICO ORIENTAL Y PIRINEOS OCCIDENTALES, SE PREVEN
CHUBASCOS MODERADOS. EN *EL RESTO DEL NORTE PENINSULAR Y ALTO
EBRO, PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES, LOCALMENTE MODERADAS; ES PROBABLE
QUE CON INTENSIDAD DEBIL SE EXTIENDAN AL RESTO DEL TERCIO NORTE
PENINSULAR, AL AREA DEL IBERICO Y CENTRAL Y A BALEARES. LA COTA
DE NIEVE DESCENDERA A 700/900 M EN EL NORTE *Y 1200 M EN EL SUR
DEL IBERICO Y CENTRAL. EN EL RESTO DE LA MITAD NORTE PENINSULAR Y
ZONA CENTRO, INTERVALOS NUBOSOS. EN EL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA,
POCO NUBOSO. EN CANARIAS, POSIBLES CHUBASCOS DEBILES MAS PROBABLES EN LAS ISLA
OCCIDENTALES.

EXCEPTO EN EL EXTREMO SUR PENINSULAR Y CANARIAS, DONDE LAS
TEMPERATURAS NO CAMBIARAN, EN EL RESTO DEL PAIS, *LAS MAXIMAS
DESCENDERAN. EL DESCENSO SERA MODERADO A NOTABLE EN EL TERCIO
NORTE PENINSULAR*, MODERADO EN EL CENTRO Y BALEARES, Y LIGERO EN
EL RESTO.

EN LA PENINSULA Y BALEARES, VIENTO DEL NW, FUERTE EN EL
CANTABRICO ORIENTAL, VALLE DEL EBRO, NORESTE DE CATALUNA Y
BALEARES, MODERADO CON INTERVALOS DE FUERTE EN EL RESTO DE LA
MITAD NORESTE PENINSULAR Y FLOJO A MODERADO EN EL RESTO. EN
CANARIAS, DEL NE MODERADO A FUERTE.

Estou a ficar esperançado!!! 
La ia eu ao norte! à minha terra!!! Àmen!


----------



## Minho (15 Mar 2007 às 22:04)

Tenho sérias dúvidas que chegue alguma coisa além do frio... um AA tão potente, pressão a 1020hPa sobre grande parte do território, e mais importante essas montanhas chamadas de Cordilheira Cantábrica que são umas gulosas e não vão deixar passar nada para Sul  
Um NW em condições precisa-se porque este ano não vi um único, apenas uns raspões, enfim....


----------



## Rog (15 Mar 2007 às 23:59)

Pela Madeira, para domingo o mau tempo deve regressar, com alguns aguaceiros, trovoadas e vento forte...

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/MS_Funchal_avn.png e neve no Funchal


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Mar 2007 às 00:03)

Situação actual:





A massa de ar frio la tras ainda por cima da Gronelandia!!! Vem na nossa direcção! Àmen!!!
Mais uma desilusão não aguento!!! Valá São Pedro...


----------



## Rog (16 Mar 2007 às 00:16)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Situação actual:
> 
> 
> A massa de ar frio la tras ainda por cima da Gronelandia!!! Vem na nossa direcção! Àmen!!!
> Mais uma desilusão não aguento!!! Valá São Pedro...



Queres lá ver que os que estão a rezar pelo bom tempo são mais dos que querem um friozinho 
Bela imagem de satélite, podias colocar o link?


----------



## miguel (16 Mar 2007 às 00:41)

Venha a entrada fria mas seca  só peço que o AA se desloque mais para oeste mas acho que é pedir muito nesta altura  mas o frio esse vem ai!! principalmente de noite é quando se vai notar mais de dia ainda se tem o sol  pode ser que ainda esteja reservada alguma supresa de ultima hora


----------



## Seringador (16 Mar 2007 às 10:26)

Boas,

De facto como havia previsto o frio vem aé com a possibilidade de um ou outro aguaceiro para o Norte Fronteiriço e pessoal o frio não é só neve à cota 0 , é também devido a vir fora de época ou a sensação de frio pelo vento e sobretudo pela descida acentuada das temperaturas numa questão de 24/48h, no âmbito do antagonismos que tenho vindo a mencionar para esta Primavera!  

Depois venha outra vez as trovoadas e a súbida das temperaturas com mais humidades


----------



## Seringador (16 Mar 2007 às 10:35)

Bem isto para a os rebentos das plantas agrícolas é que não vai fazer nada bem, devido ao arejo das suas frageis folhas, rebentos e floração 
O Norte Fronteiriço pode ver um ou outro aguaceiro fraco em forma de Neve 
Flavienses e Brigantinos podem estar a cuca no dia 20/21! 
Contudo as possibilidades serão fracas mas não impossíveis


----------



## Seringador (16 Mar 2007 às 11:58)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Com esta actualização das fax aumenta a hipótese de existir uma Incursão de NW com o Link da Alta pressão na Horizontal com um possível aumento da mesma na Gronelândia , existe boa concordância nos ensembles , assim como outros modelos a mostram, agora se estivermos a ver para o n/ cantinho digamos que temos neste ponto 50/50 hipóteses de sermos afectados, podendo diminuir um pouco ou aumentar...
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack3a.gif
> ...




Como havia mencionado no início da semana, *aqui está o Link entre a alta pressão Açores e da Gronelândia *(embora efémero) mas bom para que esta depressão Polar afecte toda a Europa Ocidental, Central e mesmo do Sul com o NE de espanha e todo o Mediterraneo (Catalunha, Itália e Reviera Francesa sobretudo) até à costa do Adriático, ficando Portugal no Limiar seco e frio não tão severo como as regiões acima mencionadas mas, o suficiente para arrepiar    

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack2a.gif
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack3a.gif
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack4a.gif


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Mar 2007 às 12:26)

*ALERTA IM...*

MINISTERIO
DE MEDIO AMBIENTE
SECRETARÍA GENERAL PARA LA PREVENCIÓN DE
LA CONTAMINACIÓN Y DEL CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO
INSTITUTO NACIONAL DE METEOROLOGÍA
DESCENSO TÉRMICO EN LA PENINSULA Y BALEARES Y *NEVADAS EN EL NORTE*
Información elaborada el día 16 de marzo de 2007
*A partir del lunes día 19, la presencia de un anticiclón sobre el Atlántico Norte y de una profunda borrasca al este de la Península favorecerá la entrada de un marcado flujo de de componente norte sobre la Península y Baleares, con un descenso progresivo, generalizado y muy notable de las temperaturas en todas las regiones* menos en Canarias. La entrada de aire frío se producirá especialmente entre el lunes y el miércoles, provocando tiempo desapacible, ventoso y frío en el norte, centro y Baleares. *Las mínimas descenderán por debajo de 0º C en numerosos puntos del interior peninsular, de forma más acusada el miércoles y el jueves. *El viento, que soplará con intensidad fuerte en el área cantábrica, nordeste y Baleares, incrementará la sensación de frío en esas zonas.
*Se producirán precipitaciones moderadas en el tercio norte, donde podrían ser persistentes, y más débiles en puntos de los sistemas Central e Ibérico y en Baleares. Serán de nieve en cotas bajas en el tercio norte, localmente por debajo de 400 m. En el resto la cota de nieve se situará alrededor de los 800 m.*El INM recomienda un seguimiento más detallado y actualizado de esta situación atmosférica a través de sus predicciones y avisos de fenómenos adversos. Todo ello puede consultarse en su página web: www.inm.es

Será! O que me dizem! Trás os Montes e Minho ficam no Tercio Norte!!! Será???


----------



## Minho (16 Mar 2007 às 18:11)

Flaviense21 disse:


> *ALERTA IM...*
> 
> MINISTERIO
> DE MEDIO AMBIENTE
> ...




Normalmente o Tercio Norte refere-se ao Norte da Galiza, Cantábria, Astúrias,  Pirenéus, norte de Castela-Leão... penso eu de que!


----------



## Minho (16 Mar 2007 às 18:15)

Segundo as últimas actualizações, começa-se a confirmar que é mais uma entrada fria com neve para ser vista na televisão em canais como TVE, A3, etc....


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Mar 2007 às 18:18)

Se o frio que dizem que vai para aí fosse assim tão forte e acompanhado de percipitação, eu metia-me num avião e ia para aí ver nevar em Braga  . 

Esse frio vai vir para cá? Ou vai decipar-se no oceano? Aqui os micaelenses vou sentir os restos dele??


----------



## Fernando (16 Mar 2007 às 18:35)

Viva!

Estive a ver as previsões mais detalhadamente no INM espanhol e quanto mais próximo da fronteira, menor a probabilidade de precipitação.

http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/predi/locali/CLZ.html

A localidade mais próxima de Bragança é Alcanices, sendo que tem uma probabilidade de precipitação máxima de 15%...    

Fiquei triste...


----------



## ACalado (16 Mar 2007 às 18:57)

Fernando disse:


> Viva!
> 
> Estive a ver as previsões mais detalhadamente no INM espanhol e quanto mais próximo da fronteira, menor a probabilidade de precipitação.
> 
> ...



pois mais uma vez a entrada sera seca   estamos condenados a não ver-mos mais neve até ao proximo inverno


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Mar 2007 às 19:29)

Minho disse:


> Normalmente o Tercio Norte refere-se ao Norte da Galiza, Cantábria, Astúrias,  Pirenéus, norte de Castela-Leão... penso eu de que!



Existe a metade norte, que é dividindo a Peninsula em duas partes, norte e sul, o terço norte, dividindo a peninsulas em 2 partes, norte centro e sul! Toda a Galiza é terço norte! Eu sempre vi ps boletins espanhois e sempre foi assim!
Quanto ás percentagens! Viana do Bolo fica perto de Chaves e esta com uma probabilidade de 75% para terça feira creio! Não sei s alteraram algo desde de manha, nas era assim k estava!
Bem hajam todos!


----------



## rossby (16 Mar 2007 às 20:02)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Se o frio que dizem que vai para aí fosse assim tão forte e acompanhado de percipitação, eu metia-me num avião e ia para aí ver nevar em Braga  .
> 
> Esse frio vai vir para cá? Ou vai decipar-se no oceano? Aqui os micaelenses vou sentir os restos dele??



Não Temos uma corrente antciclonica relativamente fria de NE que poderá trazer alguns aguaceiros orográficos  sobre São Miguel e S. Maria quando o vento soprar um pouco mais forte. Aliás é o que já acontecu hoje .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Mar 2007 às 20:23)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Existe a metade norte, que é dividindo a Peninsula em duas partes, norte e sul, o terço norte, dividindo a peninsulas em 2* partes, norte centro e sul! Toda a Galiza é terço norte! Eu sempre vi ps boletins espanhois e sempre foi assim!
> Quanto ás percentagens! Viana do Bolo fica perto de Chaves e esta com uma probabilidade de 75% para terça feira creio! Não sei s alteraram algo desde de manha, nas era assim k estava!
> Bem hajam todos!



*Dividindo em 3 partes...

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/prediccion/cprazo/predicion.asp?datap=19/03/2007

E estes costumam ser pessimistas na cota de neve! Vejam agora na TVG a meteo (TV Cabo)


----------



## Brigantia (16 Mar 2007 às 23:07)

Fernando disse:


> Viva!
> 
> Estive a ver as previsões mais detalhadamente no INM espanhol e quanto mais próximo da fronteira, menor a probabilidade de precipitação.
> 
> ...



Boas, esqueçam a neve neste inverno...para a próxima semana apenas poderam cair alguns flocos na Sanábria na Terça ou Quarta. Enfim, resta-nos acompanhar o que se passa do lado de lá da fronteira....


----------



## Minho (16 Mar 2007 às 23:53)

Esta é uma verdadeira entrada polar... directamente do Ártico para a PI... vamos lá ver se o vento não vai acabar por estragar as mínimas....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Mar 2007 às 01:25)

Acabei de ver o Boletim Catalão! Fiquei    A precipitação não chega cá! Nem ao norte! Mapas bem esclarecedores! Frio sim, chuva nem vêla... Mais uma vez ao lado! Nevará certamente e com intensidade na parte Nordeste da Peninsula! Maldito AA!


----------



## Fernando (17 Mar 2007 às 01:51)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Acabei de ver o Boletim Catalão! Fiquei    A precipitação não chega cá! Nem ao norte! Mapas bem esclarecedores! Frio sim, chuva nem vêla... Mais uma vez ao lado! Nevará certamente e com intensidade na parte Nordeste da Peninsula! Maldito AA!



Eu nao te queria desiludir mas já desconfiava... Já baixaram a previsão precipitação para 5%.... Para dezembro há mais....


----------



## rozzo (17 Mar 2007 às 12:22)

bem la frio parece vir fora de epoca.. agora precipitaçao, parece-me realmente pouco provavel.. espere-se mais 1 pequeno milagre, ou 1 pequena depressao que se forme no sitio certo por milagre na altura certa, afinal nos episodios recentes foi algo do tipo, apenas previsto pelos modelos a 2/3 dias..mas mm assim parece-me mais que seco 
no weatheronline, dao previsao de neve um dia desta semana que vem em Palma de Maiorca!   quase em Abril, ao nivel do mar! sacanas  
mas acho que desta vez, nem grande parte de espanha vai ter nada de especial a nao ser frio.. so se for mesmo para os lados do mediterraneo.. mas vamos ver os desenvolvimentos..
ah e para frança da bastante neve.. 
ai se esta entrada fosse ha 1 mes atras..


----------



## Minho (17 Mar 2007 às 13:24)

Vai ser interessante o choque térmico que as pessoas vão sentir, então se o episódio vier acompanhado de vento forte... 
E  preparem-se que frio fora de época só pode ser por causa do AG... vai ser a explicação oficial


----------



## rozzo (17 Mar 2007 às 13:39)

Minho disse:


> Vai ser interessante o choque térmico que as pessoas vão sentir, então se o episódio vier acompanhado de vento forte...
> E  preparem-se que frio fora de época só pode ser por causa do AG... vai ser a explicação oficial



oh, que tem isso a ver?
nao é argumento nem contra-argumento


----------



## Minho (17 Mar 2007 às 14:12)

rozzo disse:


> oh, que tem isso a ver?
> nao é argumento nem contra-argumento



rozzo, estava a brincar!! 
Como agora tudo o que acontece de mal, segundo a comunicação social (influenciada não sei por quem ) é culpa do AG...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Mar 2007 às 15:02)

Ola amigos, hoje na meteo da TVE ja poem neve em toda a metade norte peninsular, até Madrid! Assim nem sei o que pensar! Cotas: 100/300m na Cordolheira Cantabrica, 300/500 no resto do norte e 800 no Sistema Central! Olhem já nem digo mais nada! Frio é certinho! Queda de até 10 graus nas temp de domingo pra segunda!


----------



## ACalado (17 Mar 2007 às 15:10)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Ola amigos, hoje na meteo da TVE ja poem neve em toda a metade norte peninsular, até Madrid! Assim nem sei o que pensar! Cotas: 100/300m na Cordolheira Cantabrica, 300/500 no resto do norte e 800 no Sistema Central! Olhem já nem digo mais nada! Frio é certinho! Queda de até 10 graus nas temp de domingo pra segunda!



pelo menos já metem alguma precipitação muito débil, vamos esperar para ver se ao menos vemos cair uns aguaceiros de neve


----------



## Dan (17 Mar 2007 às 15:18)

Neste tipo de situação, com fluxo de Norte, a neve vai ser mais abundante nos locais do costume, ou seja no nordeste da Península. Por aqui, as hipóteses são quase nulas. Teremos uns dois ou três dias com mínimas inferiores a zero e máximas por volta dos 10ºC. Como já é Primavera, pode ser que se formem alguns cumulus a sul das montanhas e deixem cair uns pingos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Mar 2007 às 15:29)

Ya Dan, és transmontano como eu, sabes como é, o mais certo é amanhecer com o ceu limpo, aumentando a nubolosidade durante a tarde a ao final do dia voltam a desaparecer e "cai" uma geada! Pelo menos nestas situações em Chaves é o mais comum acontecer! Penso que em Bragança será igual! Poderá nevar em Puebla de Sanabria, A Gudiña! E na metade norte da Galiza como da ultima vez que caíram em LUGO até 70 cm e em Tras os Montes nada!!!


----------



## Dan (17 Mar 2007 às 15:57)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Ya Dan, és transmontano como eu, sabes como é, o mais certo é amanhecer com o ceu limpo, aumentando a nubolosidade durante a tarde a ao final do dia voltam a desaparecer e "cai" uma geada! Pelo menos nestas situações em Chaves é o mais comum acontecer! Penso que em Bragança será igual! Poderá nevar em Puebla de Sanabria, A Gudiña! E na metade norte da Galiza como da ultima vez que caíram em LUGO até 70 cm e em Tras os Montes nada!!!



Eu acho que aqui ainda é menos provável que aí, na região de Chaves. Se cair alguma coisa em território nacional será mais para esse lado e nas serras do noroeste.


----------



## rozzo (17 Mar 2007 às 15:57)

Minho disse:


> rozzo, estava a brincar!!
> Como agora tudo o que acontece de mal, segundo a comunicação social (influenciada não sei por quem ) é culpa do AG...



yep, nisso tens razao! realmente é verdade.. ve-se nos media comentarios as variaçoes mais normais do clima, em que a culpa é das alteraçoes climaticas, aquecimento global, blabla..e vindo de quem nada percebe


----------



## rozzo (17 Mar 2007 às 16:02)

ja agora, para dar umas esperanças aos transmontanos  
o weatheronline da neve em bragança 2a a noite:

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/cgi-...99fff4a7&PROVIDER=anwendung&WMO=08575&LANG=en


----------



## Brigantia (17 Mar 2007 às 16:52)

Boas, será difícil haver qualquer tipo de precipitação no Nordeste Transmontano, eu acho que apenas poderam cair alguns flocos na Sanábria. Nós por Bragança vamos olhando para a  natureza e verificamos claramente que já estamos em plena Primavera.






Ficam aqui algumas imagens do local onde trabalho...não é neve mas também têm uma grande beleza...





Esqueçam o Inverno temos aí a Primavera em força.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Mar 2007 às 17:06)

Dan disse:


> Eu acho que aqui ainda é menos provável que aí, na região de Chaves. Se cair alguma coisa em território nacional será mais para esse lado e nas serras do noroeste.



Sim concordo, graças as grandes montanhas que cá temos as nuvens descarregam cá grande quantidade de água! Mas já vi acontecer o contrário! Não sou ganancioso, ficaria mto feliz se nevasse em toda a região ou pelo menos na Terra Fria! Sou da Região de Monforte? Conhecem Brigantinos???


----------



## Brigantia (17 Mar 2007 às 17:28)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Sim concordo, graças as grandes montanhas que cá temos as nuvens descarregam cá grande quantidade de água! Mas já vi acontecer o contrário! Não sou ganancioso, ficaria mto feliz se nevasse em toda a região ou pelo menos na Terra Fria! Sou da Região de Monforte? Conhecem Brigantinos???



Eu não conheço. Nessa zona conheço  mais ou menos Chaves  e a zona do Barroso( Montalegre, Boticas). Mas estou totalmente de acordo com o que o Dan disse, a probabilidade de haver precipiação é maior nessa zona do que no Nordeste Transmontano...


----------



## Mago (17 Mar 2007 às 18:51)

Ao menos que caiam uns flocos bem caidos na Serra da Estrela para alegrar as quase férias da Páscoa....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Mar 2007 às 19:32)

Com mta pouca esperança:

Precipitação:
http://www.meteogalicia.es/meteo/ga...elo.asp?horap=00&modelo=mm5&var=pr1&hora=anim

Temp:
http://www.meteogalicia.es/meteo/ga...o.asp?horap=00&modelo=mm5&var=te2m1&hora=anim

Humidade:
http://www.meteogalicia.es/meteo/ga...o.asp?horap=00&modelo=mm5&var=hu2m1&hora=anim

Modelos animados!


----------



## ACalado (17 Mar 2007 às 19:52)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Com mta pouca esperança:
> 
> Precipitação:
> http://www.meteogalicia.es/meteo/ga...elo.asp?horap=00&modelo=mm5&var=pr1&hora=anim
> ...


mais uma vez fica tudo no lado de lá da fronteira


----------



## Fil (17 Mar 2007 às 19:58)

Flaviense, não creio que caia algo em Chaves, a cidade está só a uns 350m e penso que só deverá haver neve acima duns 600m aqui em Portugal. Mas em Monforte e outras zonas mais altas do concelho de Chaves será diferente e poderás ter mais sorte que nós em Bragança. Teremos muito frio a 850 hPa mas pouco a 500 hPa, por isso dificilmente poderemos ver nevar com 2ºC ou mais graus. De qualquer se cair algo serão sempre em forma de aguaceiros, temos muitas barreiras montanhosas á entrada de humidade de norte. No centro acho que não vai haver mesmo nada além do frio, espero estar enganado. O que aconteceu neste inverno não convida mesmo nada ao optimismo.

Aquelas montanhas da sanábria oferecem belas vistas aqui da cidade de Bragança, mas tiram-nos neve á farta 

@Brigantia passei hoje por aí, essas árvores vão-se ver mal com o frio que aí vem! Sabes-me dizer que espécie essas árvores são?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Mar 2007 às 20:16)

Fil disse:


> Flaviense, não creio que caia algo em Chaves, a cidade está só a uns 350m e penso que só deverá haver neve acima duns 600m aqui em Portugal. Mas em Monforte e outras zonas mais altas do concelho de Chaves será diferente e poderás ter mais sorte que nós em Bragança. Teremos muito frio a 850 hPa mas pouco a 500 hPa, por isso dificilmente poderemos ver nevar com 2ºC ou mais graus. De qualquer se cair algo serão sempre em forma de aguaceiros, temos muitas barreiras montanhosas á entrada de humidade de norte. No centro acho que não vai haver mesmo nada além do frio, espero estar enganado. O que aconteceu neste inverno não convida mesmo nada ao optimismo.
> 
> Aquelas montanhas da sanábria oferecem belas vistas aqui da cidade de Bragança, mas tiram-nos neve á farta



Concordo plenamente! Eu não moro na cidade, moro 20 km a norte a 800m de altitude junto á fronteira galega! Também vejo a Cordilheira Cantabrica! ... Enfim... Como sempre tudo ao lado!!!


----------



## Brigantia (17 Mar 2007 às 23:40)

@Brigantia passei hoje por aí, essas árvores vão-se ver mal com o frio que aí vem! Sabes-me dizer que espécie essas árvores são?



[/QUOTE]



Não posso precisar mas julgo serem amendoeiras. Vão-se dar mesmo mal na próxima semana...


----------



## Zoelae (18 Mar 2007 às 02:54)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Sim concordo, graças as grandes montanhas que cá temos as nuvens descarregam cá grande quantidade de água! Mas já vi acontecer o contrário! Não sou ganancioso, ficaria mto feliz se nevasse em toda a região ou pelo menos na Terra Fria! Sou da Região de Monforte? Conhecem Brigantinos???



Eu conheço perfeitamente, que sou daí perto! Mas já do concelho de Vinhais(da região mais ocidental).


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Mar 2007 às 13:36)

Zoelae disse:


> Eu conheço perfeitamente, que sou daí perto! Mas já do concelho de Vinhais(da região mais ocidental).



Então ainda deves conhecer melhor a região da Aveleda, Segirei, Sao Vicente da Raia!!! És de onde? Só conheço Vilar Seco de Lomba, Cisterna, Torre Dona Chama e Agrochão e claro Bragança!

Modelos:

Pressao:http://www.meteogalicia.es/meteo/ga...lo.asp?horap=12&modelo=arpsi&var=pr&hora=anim

Temp:http://www.meteogalicia.es/meteo/ga...elo.asp?horap=12&modelo=arpsi&var=t&hora=anim

Precipitação:http://www.meteogalicia.es/meteo/ga...lo.asp?horap=12&modelo=arpsi&var=pc&hora=anim

Cobertura Nubolosa:http://www.meteogalicia.es/meteo/ga...o.asp?horap=12&modelo=arpsi&var=cft&hora=anim

Humidade:http://www.meteogalicia.es/meteo/ga...elo.asp?horap=12&modelo=arpsi&var=h&hora=anim

Bom amigos, a cair algo será realamente na regiao do Alto Tamega em Tras os Montes e Montanhas Minhotas, a cair será pouquissima coisa! Temos de esperar pelo proximo Inverno!

Curiosidade: Este Inverno foi o mais quente desde que há registos no Hemisferio Norte! Tá tudo explicado!


----------



## Brigantia (18 Mar 2007 às 14:46)

*Zamora  * 

INSTITUTO NACIONAL DE METEOROLOGÍA
BOLETÍN DE FENÓMENOS ADVERSOS
C. AUTÓNOMA: CASTILLA Y LEÓN
BOLETÍN NÚMERO 50/CLE
EMITIDO A LAS 09:59 HORA OFICIAL DEL 18/03/2007
VÁLIDO HASTA LAS 00:00 HORA OFICIAL DEL 20/03/2007

FENÓMENOS PREVISTOS

Fenómeno(1) - Nevadas.
                            Acumulación de nieve: 30 cm.
Nivel: naranja.
Ámbito geográfico: Burgos (Cordillera Cantábrica); León (Cordillera
Cantábrica); Palencia (Cordillera Cantábrica); Soria (Ibérica).
Hora de comienzo: 00:00 hora oficial del 19/03/2007.
Hora de finalización: 00:00 hora oficial del 20/03/2007.
Probabilidad: 40%-70%.

Fenómeno(2) - Nevadas.
                            Acumulación de nieve: 20 cm.
Nivel: naranja.
Ámbito geográfico: Burgos (Ibérica).
Hora de comienzo: 00:00 hora oficial del 19/03/2007.
Hora de finalización: 00:00 hora oficial del 20/03/2007.
Probabilidad: 40%-70%.

Fenómeno(3) - Nevadas.
                            Acumulación de nieve: 6 cm.
Nivel: naranja.
Ámbito geográfico: Burgos (Norte, Condado de Treviño, Meseta).
Hora de comienzo: 05:00 hora oficial del 19/03/2007.
Hora de finalización: 00:00 hora oficial del 20/03/2007.
Probabilidad: 40%-70%.

Fenómeno(4) - Vientos.
                            Rachas máximas: 100 km/h.
Nivel: naranja.
Ámbito geográfico: Ávila (Sistema Central); Burgos (Cordillera
Cantábrica, Ibérica); León (Cordillera Cantábrica); Palencia
(Cordillera Cantábrica); Salamanca (Sistema Central); Segovia
(Sistema Central); Soria (Ibérica, Sistema Central); *Zamora
(Sanabria).*
Hora de comienzo: 09:00 hora oficial del 19/03/2007.
Hora de finalización: 00:00 hora oficial del 20/03/2007.
Probabilidad: 40%-70%.



También hay fenómenos en nivel de alerta amarillo en Zamora, que puede encontrar en el correspondiente boletín resumen.




C. AUTÓNOMA: CASTILLA Y LEÓN.

*Fenómeno(1) - Nevadas.*
                            Acumulación de nieve: 10 cm.
Ávila (Sistema Central); Salamanca (Sistema Central); Segovia
(Sistema Central); Soria (Sistema Central); *Zamora (Sanabria).*
00:00 del 19/03/2007 a 00:00 del 20/03/2007 hora oficial.

Fenómeno(2) - Nevadas.
                            Acumulación de nieve: 2 cm.
León (Meseta); Palencia (Meseta); Segovia (Meseta); Soria
(Meseta).
06:00 del 19/03/2007 a 00:00 del 20/03/2007 hora oficial.

Fenómeno(3) - Vientos.
                            Rachas máximas: 70 km/h.
Ávila (Meseta, Sur); Burgos (Norte, Condado de Treviño, Meseta);
León (Bierzo, Meseta); Palencia (Meseta); Salamanca (Meseta, Sur);
Segovia (Meseta); Soria (Meseta); Valladolid; Zamora (Meseta).
09:00 del 19/03/2007 a 00:00 del 20/03/2007 hora oficial.


----------



## Iceberg (18 Mar 2007 às 15:18)

10 cm na comunidade de Zamora ...  

Duvido muito, para isso teria que nevar algo em Terras de Miranda, vamos ver se isso acontece, provavelmente alguns flocos dispersos irão cair na Terra Fria (Miranda, Vimioso, Montesinho, Alto Tâmega, Montalegre, Gerês), mas será de fraca intensidade e reduzida dimensão ... quanto ao "wind chill", esse pode vir a sentir-se com bastante intensidade  e com o contraste com as temperaturas amenas que temos sentido, o impacto na população será importante ...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Mar 2007 às 15:46)

O boletim da TVE continua a insistir em nevadas na metade norte da peninsula, se se realizar navará certamente em Trás-os-Montes! Vamos aguardar!


----------



## Iceberg (18 Mar 2007 às 15:48)

Que pena não estar já lá em cima ... agora só na Páscoa ...


----------



## Brigantia (18 Mar 2007 às 16:02)

Eu pessoalmente não acredito que acha qualquer precipitação na região de Bragança, mas de facto o IM Espanhol mantém a previsão de neve para a Sanábria...





É pena mas a probabilidade de haver precipitação em Bragança é ínfima...


----------



## Rog (18 Mar 2007 às 16:15)

As previsões para a Madeira não podiam ser mais animadoras... de segunda a sexta possibilidade de neve no Pico Ruivo!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Mar 2007 às 16:38)

A situação é mais animadora para Chaves... Eis a situação do municipio galego vizinho de Vilardevos! Mesmo ao lado da minha aldeia!   

            Vilardevós - OURENSE Elaborado: 18.03.2007 06:55   
  Vilardevós (743 m) (hora local peninsular)   

 Fecha Domingo 18
a.m.|p.m. Lunes 19
a.m.|p.m. Martes 20
a.m.|p.m. Mié 21 Jue 22 Vie 23 Sáb 24 
 Estado del cielo           
 Prob. precipitación (%) 15 75 65 50 45 25 30 
 Cota nieve provincial (m)  1800   700   300   300   900  1200  1200 
 T. Máxima (°C) 16 9 8 8 11 13 13 
 T. Mínima (°C) 1 2 0 -2 -1 3 0 
 Viento

 (km/h)           
11 11 18 29 32 32 29 14 11 7 
 Índice UV Máximo 4 4 4 



Com os 300m até na cidade neva!!!   

Vamos aguardar!


----------



## miguel (18 Mar 2007 às 17:03)

Bem não via modelos desde quinta e fiquei surpreendido pelo positiva mete mais frio do que aquilo que tinha visto anteriormente impressiona as máximas que temos tido sempre na casa dos 20ºC e o que vamos ter principalmente na terça e quarta em que não vamos ter mais de 15ºC na melhor das hipóteses ex. Setúbal hoje domingo tive 21ºC na terça e quarta não devo ter mais de 12/13ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Mar 2007 às 18:12)

Iceberg disse:


> Que pena não estar já lá em cima ... agora só na Páscoa ...



Alguma remota hipotese de neve perto da nossa terra? (Braga). Já não digo na cidade, mas sim no Bom Jesus, Sameiro ou Falperra?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Mar 2007 às 18:38)

Pelas previsões do IM , neve em Portugal se acontecer só nas serras

Continente 
Domingo, 18 de Março de 2007  

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, aumentando gradualmente de nebulosidade
nas regiões do Norte e do Centro a partir do fim da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de nordeste, rodando para
noroeste e tornando-se moderado (25 a 35 km/h), a partir da tarde,
na faixa costeira ocidental e nas terras altas do Norte e do Centro.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.
Formação de geada nas regiões do Interior Norte e Centro.
Neblina matinal.

ESTADO DO MAR
Costa Ocidental a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro:
Ondas de noroeste com 2 a 3 metros, aumentando para 3 a 3,5 metros.
Costa Ocidental a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro:
Ondas de noroeste com 1,5 a 2 metros, aumentando para 2 a 3 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sueste com 1 a 1,5 metros, tornando-se
gradualmente de sudoeste.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16ºC

TEMPERATURAS MÁXIMAS PREVISTAS:
PORTO - 19ºC
LISBOA - 21ºC
FARO - 19ºC 

2ª Feira, 19 de Março de 2007  

Regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela:
Períodos de céu muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade.
Vento fraco a moderado (inferior a 25 km/h) de noroeste, soprando
por vezes moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h), com rajadas até 70 km/h.
Nas terras altas, o vento será forte (36 a 50 km/h) de noroeste,
com rajadas, soprando por vezes forte a muito forte (50 a 65 km/h),
com rajadas até 95 km/h, e rodando para norte para o fim do dia.
Aguaceiros fracos, diminuindo de frequência a partir da tarde, e que
serão de neve acima dos 1500 metros, descendo a cota até
aos 1000 metros.
Descida acentuada da temperatura máxima.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

Regiões a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela:
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de muito nublado
nas regiões do Litoral Oeste até ao fim da manhã.
Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando por vezes
moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h), com rajadas até 70 km/h na faixa
costeira ocidental e zonas montanhosas.
Descida da temperatura máxima.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

ESTADO DO MAR
Costa Ocidental a norte do Cabo Espichel:
Ondas de noroeste com 2,5 a 3,5 metros, aumentando gradualmente
para 4,5 a 6 metros.
Costa Ocidental a sul do Cabo Espichel:
Ondas de noroeste com 2 a 3 metros, aumentando para 3,5 a
4,5 metros
Temperatura da água do mar: 15ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16ºC 

3ª Feira, 20 de Março de 2007  

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de maior
nebulosidade nas regiões do Norte e do Centro até ao fim da
manhã.
Aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes nas regiões a norte do
sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela e que serão de neve acima
dos 1000 metros.
Vento fraco a moderado (inferior a 25 km/h) de norte,
soprando por vezes moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h), com rajadas até
70 km/h nas regiões do Litoral e nas zonas montanhosas das regiões
do Sul. Nas terras altas das regiões do Norte e do Centro, o vento
será forte (36 a 50 km/h) de norte, com rajadas, tornando-se forte a
muito forte (50 a 65 km/h), com rajadas até 95 km/h, para o fim do
dia.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima, mais significativa nas
regiões do Interior.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.
Formação de gelo ou geada nos locais abrigados. 

4ª Feira, 21 de Março de 2007  

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de maior
nebulosidade nas regiões do Norte e do Centro.
Vento fraco a moderado (inferior a 25 km/h) de norte,
soprando por vezes moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h), com rajadas até
70 km/h nas regiões do Litoral e nas zonas montanhosas das regiões
do Sul. Nas terras altas das regiões do Norte e do Centro, o vento
será forte a muito forte (50 a 65 km/h), com rajadas até 95 km/h,
tornando-se gradualmente moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) de
nordeste.
Aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes nas regiões a norte do sistema
montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela e que poderão ser de neve acima
dos 1000 metros.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.
Formação de gelo ou geada nos locais abrigados. 


Previsões apenas acima dos 1000 metros, ao contrário de Espanha que dá neve a partir dos 300 metros a 500 metros.

Mas é aguardar Pode acontecer uma supresa


----------



## Minho (18 Mar 2007 às 19:10)

Sem dúvida as cotas do IM estão completamente erradas...


----------



## Fil (18 Mar 2007 às 19:54)

A entrada do frio vai começar já esta noite, vamos lá ver se temos alguma surpresa agradável para compensar o inverno, a meteo é mesmo assim.

Como o Seringador já tinha referido, vai ser interessante verificar a forte descida da temperatura em todo o país, vamos voltar ao inverno


----------



## Rog (18 Mar 2007 às 20:14)

Minho disse:


> Sem dúvida as cotas do IM estão completamente erradas...



Mas olha que da ultima vez foi a previsão do IM que acabou no final por ter razão... mas é esperar para ver....
Mas é certo que muitas vezes até caiu neve, caso do Alentejo que nem o IM tinha referido..


----------



## rozzo (18 Mar 2007 às 20:17)

o gfs acho que continua a insistir com 1 bocado de precipitaçao do nosso lado da fronteira, nao parece mta, mas é provavel que aconteça ne?
a previsao "simbolica" no weatheronline continua a insistir em neve amanha a noite, e "freezing rain" de manha na 3a, em Bragança..
sim, sem duvida parece que as cotas do IM estao um bocado "medrosas"  
a cena é que nao me parece que tb haja grandes precipitaçoes  
no terço norte de espanha é que vao ter bastante.. vai na volta ao nivel do mar.. la para San Sebastian e isso.. sacanas


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Mar 2007 às 20:21)

olá a todos é a 1ª vez que participo no forum e foi curioso encontrar este forum!
Também tenho seguido atentamente as previsões e não acredito muito que neve aqui em bragança, no entanto nunca se sabe!
Pelo menos deixo esta previsão para animar!


http://tiempo.meteored.com/prediccion_para-Braganca--Portugal-Europa-LPBG.html


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Mar 2007 às 20:38)

http://www.informativos.telecinco.e...cinco/informativos/informativos_ba/tiempo.wmv

ElTiempo da Tele 5

Fiquei mto esperancado! Nieve em los montes de Galicia...
Podem ouvir que a Galiza é Tercio Norte!!!
Queria estar em Chaves!!!   

Botetim da TVE agravou a Situação!!! Amigos de Bragança pode ser que sim!!!


----------



## Brigantia (18 Mar 2007 às 20:51)

ferreira5 disse:


> olá a todos é a 1ª vez que participo no forum e foi curioso encontrar este forum!
> Também tenho seguido atentamente as previsões e não acredito muito que neve aqui em bragança, no entanto nunca se sabe!
> Pelo menos deixo esta previsão para animar!
> 
> ...




Boas, será que temos mais um Brigantino apaixonado pela meteo a registar-se neste forum...   A confirmar-se será o sexto!!!  Afinal os meteoloucos abundam em Bragança  

Passa pelas apresentações...
http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=31992#post31992


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Mar 2007 às 20:53)

Sim passo horas a ver as previsões..aliás é aprimeira coisa que façõ quando acordo...mesmo antes de fazer xixi!!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mar 2007 às 20:56)

ferreira5 disse:


> Sim passo horas a ver as previsões..aliás é aprimeira coisa que façõ quando acordo...mesmo antes de fazer xixi!!



Bem vindo ferreira5  

Hehe já temos algo em comum    

Vamos lá ver que surpresas é que o tempo nos reserva.


----------



## Brigantia (18 Mar 2007 às 21:04)

Flaviense21 disse:


> http://www.informativos.telecinco.e...cinco/informativos/informativos_ba/tiempo.wmv
> 
> ElTiempo da Tele 5
> 
> ...





De facto do lado de lá da fronteira fala-se em alguma precipitação e em cotas de neve muito mais baixas do que as que apresenta o IM  
Era bom termos uma surpresa mas eu continu-o a achar que nevará só do lado de lá da fronteira...espero estar enganado...


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Mar 2007 às 21:08)

Eu costumo orientar-me por aqui...
Sendo assim há esperança!

http://www.asturmet.com/meteorologia/cota_de_nieve/36h.php


----------



## ACalado (18 Mar 2007 às 21:09)

boas a todos as precipitaçoes serão muito escassas e localizadas mais uma vez os espanhois ficam com a precipitaçao toda como é ilustrativo esta imagem o terço norte de espanha com alguma precipitaçao   este inverno foi sem dúvida espanhol


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Mar 2007 às 21:12)

Boletim de hoje:

http://www.informativos.telecinco.e...cinco/informativos/informativos_ba/tiempo.wmv


----------



## ACalado (18 Mar 2007 às 21:14)

o gfs esta bastante optimista no meu pensar oxalá que sim   so nos resta esperar, uma coisa é certa anteriormente nunca meteu tanta precipitação como esta saida


----------



## tozequio (18 Mar 2007 às 21:15)

A cota vai ser mais baixa do que prevê o IM, mas o problema vai ser mesmo a falta de precipitação, quando muito cai uma meia dúzia de flocos do lado de cá da fronteira.  

Quando há precipitação não há frio, quando há frio não há precipitação, foi a nossa triste sina este Inverno.


----------



## Brigantia (18 Mar 2007 às 23:28)

Que dizem? Podemos ter alguma esperança?!!!Eu começo a acreditar...


----------



## Minho (18 Mar 2007 às 23:35)

Brigantia disse:


> Que dizem? Podemos ter alguma esperança?!!!Eu começo a acreditar...



Realmente é bastante promissor, mas eu acho que o GFS tem muito pouco em conta o relevo e por isso receio que as serras de Espanha retenham tudo... Sendo um fluxo tão intenso de norte podia era formar-se uma depressão secundária no mar Cantábrico, isso sim é que era


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Mar 2007 às 01:31)

Brigantia disse:


> Que dizem? Podemos ter alguma esperança?!!!Eu começo a acreditar...



Lindo, lindo!!!    Tinham razão no Botetim da TVE! Metade Norte da peninsula!!! Hoje nem durmo!!! Queria era estar na minha terra de olhos pregados ao céu, a registar os dados de lá!!! Amigos Brigantinos será missão vossa!!! Dados aqui com frequencia por favor!!! Fotos, filmes, tudo!!! 

Espero que se realize!!!


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Mar 2007 às 08:45)

8.44 céu nublado em Bragança e a começar a chover...


----------



## Rog (19 Mar 2007 às 08:58)

Olhando para os modelos, por aqui até a próxima seg. é de frio e NEVE no Pico Ruivo...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Mar 2007 às 10:20)

http://www.crtvg.es/camweb/index.asp?id=22&mn=OUR

Link para acompanhar em Tempo Real o que se passa na Região de Chaves! Imagem da Vila Fronteiriça de Verín (Mesma altitude de Chaves)   

Em Chaves choveu pela madrugada! Mto nublado!!!   

http://www.inm.es/cgi-bin/locali.cgi?ig=32900 Bons dados! Bem animadores!!!


----------



## Seringador (19 Mar 2007 às 12:54)

Boas,

Foi o que mencionei na previsão do Blog, que nas áreas fronteiriças iria existir probabilidade e com as temp. a 850hpa ajudarão, só que a espessura não é assim tão baixa e com este vento poderá limitar pq será mais na horizontal.
Agora o choque térmico comparando com sábado passado vai ser elevado especialmente com este vento, venham daí as constipações e gripes! 
O dia D vai ser amanhã de madrugada e de dia 21


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Mar 2007 às 17:19)

1 grau às 16 em Montalegre e precipitação! Deve ter nevado de certeza pelo menos no Larouco(1525m)!!!    A estação de Chaves já esta a dar dados!!!
Não resisti, vim aos pc´s da faculdade espreitar!!!


----------



## Dan (19 Mar 2007 às 17:57)

Flaviense21 disse:


> 1 grau às 16 em Montalegre e precipitação! Deve ter nevado de certeza pelo menos no Larouco(1525m)!!!    A estação de Chaves já esta a dar dados!!!
> Não resisti, vim aos pc´s da faculdade espreitar!!!



Deve ter nevado mesmo em Montalegre.


----------



## Rog (19 Mar 2007 às 19:21)

Pela Madeira mantêm-se o alerta laranja de vento muito forte com rajadas até 100km/h. 
Na região Norte de Portugal o mar tb agitado com alerta laranja.


----------



## Rog (19 Mar 2007 às 22:05)

uma descida acentuada da temp. a 850hpa, irá melhorar as condições para a queda de neve no Pico Ruivo nas próximas horas.


----------



## Brigantia (19 Mar 2007 às 22:55)

Hoje durante a noite não deve haver muita precipitação mas amanhã poderá ser um dia interessante...


----------



## Seringador (20 Mar 2007 às 14:43)

Boas,

Sim Flaviense, penso que hoje há noite é o pico da probabilidade para essas bandas, tanto em precipitação como em temperatura a 850hpa. Talvez uma banda de pequenos aguaceiros  
Não existe grandes formações nem sequer um  Cb é tudo muito baixo, fica tudo a norte e a montante do território


----------



## RMira (20 Mar 2007 às 16:36)

Parece que nestas entradas só levamos os restos depois de estas terem saído da PI. Reparem na actualização das 12h por voltas das 120h teremos uma depressão com uma baixa temperatura a 500hpa e que eu não acredito que aquela temperatura a 850hpa seja assim, penso que poderemos ter ali outro 28 de Janeiro de 2007. Ainda falta mas que pensam?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Mar 2007 às 17:37)

Bom amigos isto está negro para estas bandas... O mais provável é agora ficarmos com o ceu limpo e mais nada de neve!!! Os Espanhois ficaram com tudo!

Bom quiça lá para Novembro!!!


----------



## Minho (20 Mar 2007 às 21:33)

Apesar de ter poucas esperanças não é impossível ver neve em quantidade a partir dos 800 metros em Abril... Eu já vi Lamas de Mouro com 20cm de neve em finais de Abril. Pena que nesse tempo não tinha costume de levar máquina fotográfica... 
Mas o mais certo é que fique tudo adiado para Novembro, esperemos que seja um inverno mais regular em termos de frio, com os seus SW, W e NW um pouco de cada para todos serem beneficiados. 
Agora Lestes e Nortadas não!!!!


----------



## duncan (20 Mar 2007 às 21:56)

olá,voces viram os modelos a partir de 25 de março,um grande anticiclone centrado a norte da europa até à inglaterra,nao é muito comum ter a pressão elevada para aqueles lados principalmente nesta altura do ano,o que acham?


----------



## Minho (20 Mar 2007 às 22:09)

duncan disse:


> olá,voces viram os modelos a partir de 25 de março,um grande anticiclone centrado a norte da europa até à inglaterra,nao é muito comum ter a pressão elevada para aqueles lados principalmente nesta altura do ano,o que acham?



Essa era uma situação muito interessante em Janeiro, quando a Sibéria está no seu máximo de frio. Agora já chega um bocado atrasado, a prova disso é o frio a 850hPa que nem a -10ºC atinge na Europa... Uma coisa é certa, vamos ter um tempo fresquinho praticamente até ao fim do mês


----------



## Dan (20 Mar 2007 às 22:20)

A Primavera ainda pode trazer algumas surpresas.


----------



## Rog (22 Mar 2007 às 00:40)

Dan disse:


> A Primavera ainda pode trazer algumas surpresas.
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



São excepções, mas quem sabe... o ano de "regular" até agora tem sido muito pouco, com um Fevereiro trocado por Abril e um Março com Dezembro em relação a temperaturas...


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2007 às 13:07)

Muito muito interessante o inicio da próxima semana e depois o fim da mesma semana  chuvinha com fartura que já faz falta estes meses tem sido muito secos depois o GFS mostra a chegada de uma frente com algum ar frio na quinta e sexta


----------



## Mago (22 Mar 2007 às 19:21)

Bem o quadro ainda pode alterar muito mas dá-me a sensação que podem aparecer umas trovoadazitas a julgar pelos nucleos de baixas pressões que o GFS preve para perto do nosso território.


----------



## Minho (22 Mar 2007 às 21:43)

Mago disse:


> Bem o quadro ainda pode alterar muito mas dá-me a sensação que podem aparecer umas trovoadazitas a julgar pelos nucleos de baixas pressões que o GFS preve para perto do nosso território.



O Cape/LI para segunda-feira mostra alguma instabilidade na região Sul...


----------



## Minho (22 Mar 2007 às 21:53)

Ainda faltam quase 180 horas mas se vier bem tarde e a más horas mas é melhor que nada e será bem-vinda


----------



## Brigantia (22 Mar 2007 às 22:08)

Minho disse:


> Ainda faltam quase 180 horas mas se vier bem tarde e a más horas mas é melhor que nada e será bem-vinda



 Vamos aguardar, mas ainda é demasiado cedo...aliás este Inverno ensinou-nos a analisar com muita mais contenção essas situações!!! Primeiro tiram o frio e depois tiram a precipitação...esta tem sido a nossa sina Mas vamos aguardar...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mar 2007 às 22:23)

Brigantia disse:


> Vamos aguardar, mas ainda é demasiado cedo...aliás este Inverno ensinou-nos a analisar com muita mais contenção essas situações!!! Primeiro tiram o frio e depois tiram a precipitação...esta tem sido a nossa sina Mas vamos aguardar...


Vamos ter esperança, ja vi nevar e bem em Abril! Ainda é possivel!


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2007 às 22:56)

Já me contentava com chuvaaaaaa a cantaros e trovoada á mistura


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2007 às 23:07)

E vamos ter isso mesmo chuva e trovoada o Cape/Li é alto  segunda e terça são os dias ...depois veremos o que se passa no final da semana esta saída tirou um pouco do que a outra tinha posto mas acredito que amanha volte a melhorar para o final da semana


----------



## ALV72 (23 Mar 2007 às 09:55)

Já agora que venha antes de Quarta ou depois de Domingo, é que não dá nada jeito um Rali de Portugal a chover ou com frio    .


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mar 2007 às 10:14)

ALV72 disse:


> Já agora que venha antes de Quarta ou depois de Domingo, é que não dá nada jeito um Rali de Portugal a chover ou com frio    .



Pois mas em principio deve chover pelo menos no centro e sul no domingo mas coisa pouca.


----------



## LUPER (23 Mar 2007 às 12:21)

Malta, isto a partir de quinta vai ser muito bom mesmo, é o aquecimento   .


Já viram que o UKM mudou no wetterzentral?


----------



## Seringador (23 Mar 2007 às 12:36)

Boas,

Vamos ter mudança para a semana, com uma trovoadazita e depois para um início de Abril convectivo 
Esta primavera tem grandes probabilidades de ser convectiva, pelo menos é bom ver o Ant, naquela posição pq assim o seu fluxo potencia muito os í  ndices 
Mas não vai ser quente, se chegarmos ao ameno é sorte 

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html

Já actualizei previsão no blog


----------



## Seringador (23 Mar 2007 às 12:42)

Deviamos estar em Dezembro com esta carta 
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack4a.gif
Onde está o jet


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Mar 2007 às 11:42)

Bons dias...

Parece que a partir de domingo vou ter festa...

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/prc.gif

Trovoadas e aguaceiros com força...   

Ja nao era sem tempo... 

Estou farto desta melancolia de tempo que nem da para ir a praia!!! Nao ha ondas nem nada...k seca!!!  

E depoix todo o pais vai ter festa a partir de Segunda ou Terça feira!! 

Preparem os vossos reports!!  

Enquanto ao vento podera ser moderado com algumas rajadas fortes se a coisa evoluir!!

http://dyn.gismeteo.ru/ANIMOP/wind.gif

Vamos ver se sim...


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2007 às 11:59)

]ToRnAdO[;32534 disse:
			
		

> Bons dias...
> 
> Parece que a partir de domingo vou ter festa...
> 
> ...



Pois vamos lá ver se o AA nao intervem   eu tambem quero bastante chuva que só ainda registei este mês 3 mm.

http://www.meteogalicia.es/meteo/ga...elo.asp?horap=00&modelo=mm5&var=pr1&hora=anim


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Mar 2007 às 12:05)

Enquanto a mim estou safo..poix festa hei-de ter!!

O que axam desta imagem???

[img=http://img53.imageshack.us/img53/9556/528602007032400048hj4.th.gif]


E bastante interessante esta depressao...


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2007 às 12:56)

]ToRnAdO[;32538 disse:
			
		

> Enquanto a mim estou safo..poix festa hei-de ter!!
> 
> O que axam desta imagem???
> 
> ...



Mesmo interessante   eu tambem já tinha reparado que se estava a formar ali qualquer coisa vamos lá ver onde chega e que ponto de desenvolvimento consegue atingir já me contentava com 990hpa


----------



## rossby (24 Mar 2007 às 12:56)

]ToRnAdO[;32538 disse:
			
		

> Enquanto a mim estou safo..poix festa hei-de ter!!
> 
> O que axam desta imagem???
> 
> ...



 Boa Tornado ! vejo que tens facilidade em aceder ao modelo operacional do ECMWF  

Um abraço


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mar 2007 às 17:45)

​Painel Meteorológico:
​http://www.proteccioncivil.org/panelmeteo.htm


----------



## Mago (24 Mar 2007 às 19:24)

É preciso é animação,  
Pelos modelos é capaz de haver umas trovoadas pelo menos segunda e terça.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Mar 2007 às 20:30)

Gerofil disse:


> ​Painel Meteorológico:
> ​http://www.proteccioncivil.org/panelmeteo.htm



*Bom Link!!!  Nunca vi tanta informação meteo junta!*


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2007 às 21:22)

Chuva a sério só no Verão     á medida que nos aproximamos do dia de amanhã e afins (os que eram previsto chover) os modelos tiram cada vez mais chuva é a historia do AA maldito mas pronto é ele que manda ninguém o pode contrariar pelo menos para aqui não estou a ver grande animação.


----------



## Vince (24 Mar 2007 às 22:06)

Flaviense21 disse:


> *Bom Link!!!  Nunca vi tanta informação meteo junta!*



Por acaso pensei o mesmo. E o mais curioso foi ver uma entidade pública, neste caso a Protecção civil espanhola não ter problema nenhum em divulgar no seu próprio site até modelos completamente exprimentais como o Estofex por exemplo. Muito bem !


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Mar 2007 às 23:25)

Vince disse:


> Por acaso pensei o mesmo. E o mais curioso foi ver uma entidade pública, neste caso a Protecção civil espanhola não ter problema nenhum em divulgar no seu próprio site até modelos completamente exprimentais como o Estofex por exemplo. Muito bem !



Pois é Vince! E já viste o sitio da nossa protecção civil? Pois é! Espanha é realmente outra coisa! Como sou raiano, junto à Galiza! Posso sempre guiar-me por esses dados!


----------



## Kraliv (25 Mar 2007 às 00:16)

Gerofil disse:


> ​Painel Meteorológico:
> ​http://www.proteccioncivil.org/panelmeteo.htm




  


Altamente, ganda link  *Gerofil*  



Muita informação mesmo.


----------



## redragon (25 Mar 2007 às 18:51)

ainda n tinha visto este. é porreiro!


http://www.meteoalarm.eu/?areaname=&area=&ShowDate=&Country=&lang=PT


----------



## Minho (25 Mar 2007 às 19:24)

Agrada-me o tempo fresco que vai continuar, principalmente as temperatura mínimas. Só é pena a falta de precipitação....


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2007 às 19:58)

Pois os dias entre 28 e 29 era muito porreiros se tivessem bastante precepitação


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mar 2007 às 14:56)

Aqui fica um sitezito http://hexagonemeteo.free.fr/gis_anim.php


----------



## dj_alex (26 Mar 2007 às 17:25)

redragon disse:


> ainda n tinha visto este. é porreiro!
> 
> 
> http://www.meteoalarm.eu/?areaname=&area=&ShowDate=&Country=&lang=PT




http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/MeteoAlarm;)


----------



## Minho (26 Mar 2007 às 22:05)

Muito bom este fluxo de Norte parece que vai continuar até Abril


----------



## Seringador (27 Mar 2007 às 10:56)

Boas,

Sim como prevista o início vai ser fresco e antagónico


----------



## Seringador (27 Mar 2007 às 10:59)

bem se fosse Dezembro e com aquele ant. Escandinavo era um sonho, que talvez se concrretize no final do ano   

O jet nem vê-lo para os próximos dias e o fluxo de NE e E vai continuar até à Páscoa 

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## ACalado (29 Mar 2007 às 18:24)

boas pessoal, aki a animar este tópico pois pareçe que anda algo esquecido   durante este fim de semana existe potencial para vermos neve acima dos 1000m.    Durante  o dia  a neve podera visitar-nos acima dos 800m 900m, embora com precipitaçoes fracas e dispersas  pareçe que este inicio de primavera ainda tem algo a dizer


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2007 às 23:52)

Bem mas que saída mais caliente esta das 18 do GFS a partir de quinta   mais tarde mete a iso 15 em cima de nos com a iso 20 a espreita


----------



## Minho (30 Mar 2007 às 20:49)

Não está mal.... vamos ver amanhã o que nos reserva....


----------



## ACalado (5 Abr 2007 às 12:28)

Pareçe que vamos ter um fim de semana animado com umas trovoadas


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Abr 2007 às 13:32)

Spiritmind estamos em Abril


----------

